
YC @ SXSW, Mon 15th March, 5 - 7pm - Harj
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/yc-sxsw-monday-march-15th-submerged-bar-333-e
======
joe-mccann
Austin JavaScript is having a party with free beer, food, and vintage arcade
games at Kung Fu Saloon on March 15th from 4pm - 9pm.
<http://www.austinjavascript.com>

------
sachinag
I kind of wish they used Anyvite/Tweetvite for the RSVPs. I guess it's hard to
remember all your portfolio companies when they get into triple digits.

~~~
Harj
<http://tweetvite.com/event/ycsxsw>

my bad, still getting up to speed on all the companies. this was a common
request and creating an event on tweetvite was significantly easier than
upcoming

------
mpakes
Thanks for posting the details. I was originally trying to organize a SXSW
event together for Hacker News folks, but this is much better.

See you all there.

------
ekanes
Looking forward to it, thanks for organizing!

------
AlecM
Any meetups planned for MIX10 in Vegas the same week?

~~~
Harj
Afraid not, the schedule is quite packed right now with interviews and demo
day right around the corner. We will be doing more meetups over the coming
months though.

------
nlabs
Hopefully Ill be there

